# Article on Tadpole Behavior



## Llama (Dec 18, 2011)

Don't know if this has already been shared previously but I just found it and thought it was interesting. It's a short article on tadpole piggybacking behavior. Apparently, the tadpoles don't care who the frog is; if they see one they will try to piggyback away from their siblings. Maybe this is the reason for the oddball photos that float around occasionally of froglets, unrelated frogs, or male pumilio carrying tadpoles around. 

https://www.livescience.com/59114-tadpoles-piggyback-on-frogs-to-escape-cannibalism.html


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Very interesting article thanks for sharing. I always wondered if tads were selective about their transporter, if they were "aware".


----------

